# Can't find a canister vacuum



## debodun (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been to WalMart, Kohl's, Lowe's, Target and a local dealer trying to find a canister vacuum cleaner that doesn't cost a pension check. Most "big box" stores only carry uprights and when I do find one, it doesn't have a beater brush head or it's prohibitively expensive (the local dealer wanted almost $1000 for a Miele). Are canister vacs becoming obsolete? What can I do?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2014)

I am absolutely dumbstruck that a Miele Vacuum cleaner is costing $1000 dollars in the US. Good grief why do they cost so much I wonder? I have a Miele, Cat and Dog, I wouldn't be without it, and they only cost around £240... which is about $380 US


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm with you, I hate the uprights. Maybe I just have too much junk lying around on the floor. 

Do you have a Best Buy store near you? They handle some Eureka cannisters.

I bought the cheapest one they had on the shelf (Ready Force). It is not great but OK for the price.
The floor attachment was way too large to allow enough suction, so I substituted a smaller attachment 
from an old vacuum and it worked much better. Maybe a higher priced model would be better.

You have to buy disposable bags with this one, which are very small and not cheap.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2014)

There's a Best Buy about 20 miles away. I looked at their Web site, but like the other store's canister vacs, the either don't have the features I want or are expensive. I want a rotating brush in the head and a handle on the canister so I can hold it in the stairs. I haven't seen one under $300 with these features. The man that had the Mieles vacs said that getting a rottaing brush head would double the cost of any vacuum and added bagless vacs don't have the suction to clean pet hair. When he said $969 for his vacuum, I did a double take and asked if what I heard was correct. I would have gone for $96! I have a 30 year old Eureka Ironsides that cost $60 when I bought it new at Service Merchandise, a long defunct discount outlet.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 20, 2014)

Amazon has a lot of canister vacuums, starting around $50. If you have  prime account, you also get free 2-day shipping. Their Miele vacuum is just a little over $300, and no sales tax, so you save even more. 
Even if you don't have a prime account, it might almost pay you to get one, and then you save on the shipping just about anytime you buy something.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2014)

I do not buy online. 1) I don't have a credit card. 2) I like to see things and try them out in person.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2014)

Sears has a lot of cannister vacuums.  Any chance there is a Sears store near you?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2014)

Sears was one of the first stores I tried. All the canister vacs they had were discontinued demos on sale. I tried one and felt for suction. It wouldn't have picked up a loose dust bunny.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2014)

hollydolly - check the Miele prices here:
http://www.smartreview.com/tag/canister-with-rotating-brush


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 23, 2014)

Canister vacuums are slowly fading out - people have complained for years about having to purchase new bags and they're a bit more difficult to move around than uprights. Unfortunately, as was mentioned the uprights tend to be lower-powered.

Prices for all vacuum cleaners have gone through the roof as well, thanks to the likes of Dyson and Mieles.

I'm afraid I can't offer any good advice if you don't use online ordering. Good luck in your search.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 23, 2014)

Why not get an upright with a detachable canister to tote up and down stairs?


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2014)

Who makes uprights with detachable canisters?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 24, 2014)

Shark for sure. And DD has one, but I don't know what brand...Hoover maybe? Lots of manufacturers make them.


----------

